# Epson Printer Utility



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

For those using and maintaining Epson printers, this is a must-have.
Much more functionality than the official Epson utility.

#4 and #5 show the tray icon and its sub-menu after a right-click.
The option to clean just the black printhead only, is very useful.

Check for compatibility with your Epson model first, from the list.

SSC Service Utility


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like a nice find, I'll have to have a play when I get my system rebuilt, I see you like the same desktop as I do :4-clap: reminds me of my dinner in the Dominican when I went on a day trip, thats why I love it. :heartlove


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

8210GUY said:


> Looks like a nice find, I'll have to have a play when I get my system rebuilt, I see you like the same desktop as I do :4-clap: reminds me of my dinner in the Dominican when I went on a day trip, thats why I love it. :heartlove


Yep, it's a cold, rainy day here in the Pacific Northwest and that desktop is all the more pleasing


----------

